# Ohio Cubers on Facebook



## Hungryboy00 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have just created a group on Facebook called Ohio Cubers and would like to spread the word to all Ohio cubers to come join a group where we can all talk about the Rubik's Cube, are collections, Personal Bests, and make friends.


----------

